# Question on PSE nova bowfishing bow.



## howie_r (Apr 14, 2011)

I had purchased a pse Nova bowfishing bow Package and got to go bowfishing for the first time this past weekend.
The first night I had no problem out of it but the second night the string came off the top wheel of the bow when I was taking a shot at a fish. My local shop put the string back on and last night we hit the water again the bow did great for about 3 hours then the same thing happened. Anyone have this issue before or can you tell me what I may be doing wrong that may be causing it. I am using the easy finger tabs on the bow string last night but the first time it happened I did not have those and I was using a shooting glove.
Thanks for any help and Bowfishing is great fun and addictive.


----------



## TBass (Apr 15, 2011)

I also have a Nova that I occassionally use for bowfishing. It is what I started with several years ago and it did the same thing.  The best cure I had for mine was to get an O'Neida.  I have had all kinds of issues trying to get the Nova to be "right" for shooting fish.  I've had success with it, but it just hasn't worked real well for me.  Once in awhile I will put down the O'Neida and pick up the PSE just for a quick reminder of why I switched.  It's just a back up bow for me now.  I've had a rough time getting the arrows to fly straight out of that PSE.  It just isn't suitable......at least for me.  Mind you, this is a hunting bow converted to a bowfishing bow.  I even had to replace a split limb on it once.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 15, 2011)

howie, make sure you are not pinching the arrow off the string and dry firing it. the only time the string came off my spyder ( close to a nova) was when that happened. with gloves or the rubber tabs, you can pinch a noc off real easy and not know it.   

Tbass, i would love to have an osprey , but 650 $ for a bow to shoot fish with just ain't in my budget .


----------



## TBass (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah. That is way too pricey for me too.  I have a Strike Eagle.  It works just fine for me.  I have had NO issues out of it since I started using it.  They are pretty bulky and heavy, but when you have an active night of flinging arrows, you never notice it.  If I'm on a boat or dock, it's perfect! If I'm shotting from the bank or wading I try to use the PSE.


----------



## Capt Billy (May 24, 2011)

I have several and sell a ton of the new PSE Nove bowfishing rigs. Only time I see string rolling off wheel is either dry fires or finger shooters torqueing the bow and string tracking offline. Other  than that user error, that bow is bullet proof. That why it has a great reputation in the bowfishing world. Everyone here shoots them and my guides have them by the dozens.


----------



## TBass (May 24, 2011)

It only happened a couple of times. I have the original Nova hunting bow. From time-to-time I still pick it up and shoot fish. It just doesn't hold a candle to my Strike Eagle. I had the limbs warrantied on the PSE because the upper one had split. Other than that, it worked well as a hunting bow and now as a bowfishing bow. O'Neida bows are cheap, plentiful, and versatile. Not to mention, if you pop a string in the middle of a tourney, you can put it back together with an allen wrench as opposed to liading up and running to your nearest bowpress. (Four years of hard shooting and I have yet to experience an unwound O'Neida.) The downfall of any O'Neida is weight. They are beefy!


----------

